# Name that movie...



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 13, 2009)

I think it would be cool to try and guess movies from a clip.
   Heres one.No its not one of mine []

 its a little blury


----------



## woody (Jun 13, 2009)

Jeepers Creepers.


----------



## Staunton Dan (Jun 13, 2009)

Looks like Crossing Over or an afterlife experience..


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jun 13, 2009)

Gremlins?


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 13, 2009)

Wasn't there a kids movie called "Holes"?  Never saw it, it just came to mind.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 13, 2009)

Here's my contribution


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jun 13, 2009)

Steven King movie. the one with the scarey clown?


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jun 13, 2009)

Didn't like the movie... Loved the book!


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 13, 2009)

How can you guys tell what movie Rick's is??  Too scary for me.


----------



## woody (Jun 13, 2009)

It would help if you've seen the movie, Laur.

 Jeepers Creepers........


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 13, 2009)

Shawshank Redemption![]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 13, 2009)

..from my all-time favorite film:


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 13, 2009)

OK it was Gilda, but I thought I had it on a technicality![]


----------



## digger don (Jun 13, 2009)

The Devils Rejects


----------



## digger don (Jun 13, 2009)

Great move is there a part 2 ?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 13, 2009)

Yea Woody is right  its Jeepers creepers. Thats weird,I was saying jeepers creepers!  today kinda when we started this brick liner. lol


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 13, 2009)

Lobe is that house of a 1000 corpse's?


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 13, 2009)

"Come on clownie, just answer the damn questions. We ain't interested in your love life."


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 13, 2009)

Casablanca?


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 13, 2009)

can't we see a pic??[:-]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 13, 2009)

Yeah, if you turn off the safe search![]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 13, 2009)

"moderate" safe search result:


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 13, 2009)

I think it was the Devils rejects,butt its been a while []


----------



## Just Dig it (Jun 13, 2009)

lauren was your pic Garden state? 




 |MY TURN!!!  my personal favorite movie of all time


----------



## earlyglass (Jun 14, 2009)

hmmm....


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 14, 2009)

I ain't touchin this one


----------



## glass man (Jun 14, 2009)

THE GREAT BLOSNGSKIE! I KNOW THE LAST NAME IS WRONG BUT I AM FROM THE SOUTH IF IT WAS BILLY JOE MOMMA LOVER IT WOULD BE NO PROB.!


----------



## capsoda (Jun 14, 2009)

Try some oldies... Let me know if you need a hint.


----------



## glass man (Jun 14, 2009)

the two real air force dirty guys get to have a drink of wine with the big brass for they go to they deaths? LEATHER NECKS? LETHERNECK? RUBBER HEADS? BOBLE HEADS? ONE MORE FOR THE ROAD? WELCOME TO THE AIR FORCE BOYS NOW YALL CAN GO TAKE A BATH! YES I NEED A HINT, CAP MAN.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 14, 2009)

"Do have a potato.."


----------



## glass man (Jun 14, 2009)

THE FLYING POTATER HEADS?


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 14, 2009)

nope ..guess again please


----------



## glass man (Jun 14, 2009)

the flying hairy spud lovers?[:-] or no means no unless you got some freanch fries?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 14, 2009)

Just dig it that movie wasn't Queen pin was it hahaha

  No really,I was thinking king pin but naaa that cant be right?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 14, 2009)

Cyber is that the wear wolf cuz he sure looks like him []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 14, 2009)

Here is mine for the day...
  An oldie also.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 14, 2009)

Yes, Just Dig It.  You were right.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 14, 2009)

How about this one?


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 14, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  earlyglass
> 
> hmmm....


 
 Hey man that's The Dude from the Big Lebowski!


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 14, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> How about this one?


 
 To Kill a Mockingbird with Gregory Peck.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 14, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Here is mine for the day...
> An oldie also.


 
 Attack of the Crab Monsters


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 14, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> nope ..guess again please


 
 I'm wanting to say Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde although I'm not sure which version.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 14, 2009)

I'll try a couple.... The first is my very favorite guilty pleasure piece of cheese.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 14, 2009)

Yet more cheese, yet much funnier and a lot better than Jack Sparrow.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 14, 2009)

This one is actually quite famous; however, if you have never seen it then you may not know these two characters.


----------



## capsoda (Jun 14, 2009)

How about this for a hint. Night Ranger knew the name of this movie.

 Hey Laur, is't that picture of Jeremy Atticus "Jem" Finch?


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 14, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  morbious_fod
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 that's not it...


----------



## glass man (Jun 14, 2009)

I AM CONFUSED! AS USUAL! NOW I WAS TRYING TO NAME THE PICTURE THAT CAP PUT UP SAYING "THIS IS AN ODIE" OK I SAID LEATHERNECK THINKING AT LEAST A WW2 PIC. MAYBE THE ENGLISH ROYAL AIR FORCE? WELL THEN CYBER STARTED GIVING CLUES THAT I THOUGHT HAD TO DO WITH CAPS MOVIE. CHARLIE SAID SOMEN BOUT POTATOES AND THEN A PICTURE OF WHAT LOOKED LIKE A WERE WOLF SO PUTTING ALL THE CLUES TOGETHER I CAME UP WITH"THE ROYAL FISH AND CHIPS FLYING WEREWOLVES OF LONDON  SQUADRON" MOVIE. [CHIPS CAUSE THAT IS WHAT OUR GREAT ALLIES CALL FRENCH FRIES] ,THOUGH WE CHANGED THEM TO "FREEDOM FRIES"BUT I THINK THEY ARE BACK TO FRENCH FRIES CEPT IN ENGLAND WHERE I THINK THEY ARE STILL"CHIPS" WHEW![:-]] WELL  THIS GREAT SQUADRON   SAVED THE DAY OR NIGHT? YEAH NIGHT CAUSE THEY IS WERE WOLVES ! YEP THATS THE TICKET! SHERLOCK HOLMES AIN'T GOT NOTHING ON ME CEPT ,DANG I GOT NO DEDUCTIVE REASONING! BUT OH HOW I TRY![]


----------



## woody (Jun 14, 2009)

The Dawn Patrol. []


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 14, 2009)

[] it is a bit out of order.. but that's because Rick started it[8D]
 My clues are all from the same movie, in fact the same actress is in each pic.. I thought it would be an easy one!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 14, 2009)

yesssss sir re bob crab it is[8D]


----------



## glass man (Jun 14, 2009)

THANK YOU WOODY!!!![&:] I HAVE WATCHED SO MANY WAR PICTURES SOME RUN TOGETHER.[]      I AIN'T GOT A PICTURE BUT HERES ONE FOR YA. ITS ABOUT BRAVE ENGLISHMEN WHISTLING A HAPPY TURN AS THE DO CONSTRUCTION WORK FOR THE JAPANESE PEOPLES!  HERES A SAMPLE OF THE WHISTLING     DUH DUH   DUHDUHDUHDUHDUHDUH DUH DUH  DUHDUHDUHDUHDUHDUH  DUH DUH DUHDUHDUHDUHDUH DUHDUHDUHDUHDUH DUHDUH        DUH![]


----------



## Just Dig it (Jun 14, 2009)

yeah or el duderino if your not into the whole brevity thing...That carpet really tied the room together


 garden state is a wonderful movie  zach braff is the man...

 Hail to the KING BABY


----------



## capsoda (Jun 14, 2009)

Woody got it. It is Dawn Patrol staring featuring Errol Flynn, Basil Rathbone and David Niven. It is the remake (1938) of a 1930 movie that also featured some of the same shots from the 1930 film.

 The hint.....Night Rangers first album was named  Dawn Patrol.

 Hey Cyber, Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Potato Head??????


----------



## capsoda (Jun 14, 2009)

Bruce Campbell was funny as all git out in "Army Of Darkness" He has done well for a collage drop out.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 14, 2009)

> Hey Cyber, Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Potato Head??????


 ..final answer, Cap? []


----------



## capsoda (Jun 14, 2009)

For  $1,000,000,000,000,000,000.12

 Yes, I mean maybe, no, no, wait, I mean yes, no, wait, wait.........[8|]


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 14, 2009)

Yep guys, it was "To Kill a Mockingbird".  One of my favs!  Way back, I tried naming my cat Atticus, but it just didn't fit, so I changed it after a couple of days. 
 Yep, Just Dig It Zach Braff is really funny and talented.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 14, 2009)

Another movie I liked.  Wonder if anyone else has seen it?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 14, 2009)

Red thats not Cape Fear is it? or water world?


----------



## glass man (Jun 14, 2009)

THE BRIDGE OVER THE RIVER KWAI![] DANG LAUR I KEEP GETTING BEHIND! IS YOUR MOVIE "JANIE"S GOT A GUN"? NO THAT IS A DANG SONG![]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 14, 2009)

"I'm not out of order! your out of order! your all out of order" Name that flick  hahahahaha![8D]


----------



## glass man (Jun 14, 2009)

NAW RICK THAT AIN'T THE WATER WORLD LADY.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 14, 2009)

Nope guys, keep trying.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 14, 2009)

That is Nicole kidman ain't it?


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 14, 2009)

Dead Calm??


----------



## glass man (Jun 14, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> Another movie I liked.Â  Wonder if anyone else has seen it?


 IS THIS FROM THE MOVIE RED DAWN?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 14, 2009)

Ding Ding Ding Ding! You got it Charlie![]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 14, 2009)

[8|] ..couldn't have done it without a good friend of mine: http://www.imdb.com/


----------



## glass man (Jun 14, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SfZrNLipVmk  GUESS THIS MOVIE!![8D]


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 14, 2009)

Yes, Dead Calm.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 14, 2009)

Another favorite.  Couldn't get Joe to sit through this one


----------



## glass man (Jun 14, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SfZrNLipVmk  GUESS THIS MOVIE!![8D] THIS ONLY A HINT! THE ACTUAL PICTURE IS A HOLIDAY CLASSIC! THINK STILLS,CROSBY,NASH AND YOUNG.


----------



## capsoda (Jun 14, 2009)

To kill a Mocking Bird is a great movie and I would not be a good Alabamian if I didn't know anything about it. Worked as a jeweler in Monroeville, AL and heard all the real stuff about the story.

 Great Book, great movie, great story.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 14, 2009)

Reds I don't blame him [8D]


 If you guess a movie, just say the persons name who put the movie up. It will make it a lot less confusing for Chuck []

 Hers one for you,if you get this one something is wrong wit ya haha


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 14, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Reds I don't blame him [8D]
> 
> ...


 
 Lobey Cat....er I mean Eraser head.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 14, 2009)

Hahahahahaha! holy shizzzt Morbs I thought that was gonna be a hard one, Dam! Yeah he does have a slight resemblance to Mr cat []


----------



## Just Dig it (Jun 14, 2009)

Im glad you love bruce Cappy...has anyone seen the new sam rami?? Drag me to hell?? im kinda curious ..i think its out..


 how about this


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 14, 2009)

Misery ...shes going for his feet![:-]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 15, 2009)

Heres one that should be a little harder.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 15, 2009)

Is it Dazed and Confused?  I know I know this one!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 15, 2009)

OMG! thats it I'm am going to find a realllll offfff the wall movie! maybe a foreign one lol yeah its Dazzzed and confused


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 15, 2009)

Nobody guessed my first one yet.. I might have to send a bottle to the one who finally does!! For now, here's another fav:


----------



## woody (Jun 15, 2009)

Patton.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 15, 2009)

Get this one


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 15, 2009)

Woody, how could you guess wrong? that isn't like you!![]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 15, 2009)

Thats not War Games is it Chuck?


----------



## woody (Jun 15, 2009)

Dr. Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 15, 2009)

Nope, not War Games... anozer clue:


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 15, 2009)

Ya Ya you hit ze nail on ze head zis time, Voodmann!!![]


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 15, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Nope, not War Games... anozer clue:


 
 Dr. Strangelove


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 15, 2009)

Vanz again, zat iz korrekt.. I sink...[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 15, 2009)

First correct answer wins a poison bottle w/ label & orig. contents..[sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 15, 2009)

Oh man!  Um, let me think


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 15, 2009)

Dont know but he reminds me of the elder John Carradine...
 http://blogs.citypages.com/gimmenoise/carradine.jpg

 doesnt he?


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 15, 2009)

I see the resemblance, but don't consider that a clue![]


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 15, 2009)

so I guess that rules out a dead David Carradine in a Thai closet?


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 16, 2009)

In this particular case, yeah..[:-]


----------



## glass man (Jun 16, 2009)

IS THERE A VALERIE PERSON IN THIS MOVIE?


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jun 16, 2009)

> "I'm not out of order! your out of order! your all out of order" Name that flick hahahahaha!


 
 I'm thinking that this was AND JUSTICE FOR ALL with Al Pacino.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 16, 2009)

Haahaha I got a joke to leave the house with today! Thanks Lobe


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 16, 2009)

> IS THERE A VALERIE PERSON IN THIS MOVIE?


 
 No Valeries, Jamie.. there's a Gloria, though[]


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jun 16, 2009)

Could it be "The Old Dark House" Charlie?


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 16, 2009)

It could be, and it is!! PM me your address ...wait I think I have it on file.. Good work, Pat! []


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jun 16, 2009)

Funny how things work out huh?


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 17, 2009)

The grand prize:


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 17, 2009)

I'll send it tomorrow.. congrats Pat!![]


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 17, 2009)

...And Pat was never heard from again.[&o]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 17, 2009)

I almost forgot to mention: it's full of mercury bichloride.. the cork is still good, but don't try to open it! very dangerous..[X(]


----------



## glass man (Jun 17, 2009)

GLAD FOR YOU PAT! bEEN WORKING ON THIS ONE FOR DAZE! BOUT DROVE ME CRAZIER! JAMIE


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 17, 2009)

Chuck thats a good idea!guess the move win a bottle! how many bottles do you have in the give out box hahahah[]


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 17, 2009)

I thought that was Karloff.


----------



## glass man (Jun 17, 2009)

I THOUGHT IT WAS CASTRO.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 17, 2009)

Here is one for ya. Its a classic lol


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 17, 2009)

is it Godzilla vs King Ghidora?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 17, 2009)

No Chuck,good one though [8D]


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 17, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Here is one for ya. Its a classic lol


 
 No giant monster movie worth his salt should get this atrocity wrong...it's THE GIANT CLAW!


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 17, 2009)

Hey, you ain't kidding!!

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6sKGz-hQ0yg


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 17, 2009)

Holy shi!@#$%^t this guy know his B movies!!Tell me now Morb did you know it,or did you do a google picture search [] Cuz if you knew that, your one sick individual hahaha


----------



## capsoda (Jun 17, 2009)

Way to go Mo.... I thought it was "The Alabama Turkey Experiment Gone Wrong".   [sm=lol.gif]

 When I was a kid that s*@# scared the living crap out of me. Back then you didn't know if it could be real or not, with all the head between your knees nuke shelter training. I bet alot of these folks didn't even know things like home fallout shelters and nuclear explosion training went on. We did it in 1st, 2nd and 3rd grade I guess after that they figured we were just a bunch of pain in the asses because we quite doing the drills after that.

 Any of you guys remember the siren tests. All the adults knew when they were going to be but they never told the kids. Kids usually freaked out when it happened. The also had all those B movies about a few folks surviving the bomb just to be eaten by a mutated grasshopper or glow in the dark mutant zombie.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 17, 2009)

My mom told me about the "bomb drills" when she was a kid.. I say it's a lost art.. imagine these kids now, what they'd do if the siren went off and they were told to prepare for a major explosion?? They'd be too busy texting to find shelter, and too out of shape to stick their heads between their knees!


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 17, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixy5FBLnh7o

 watch the whole thing.. it's a trip!


----------



## glass man (Jun 22, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  capsoda
> 
> Way to go Mo.... I thought it was "The Alabama Turkey Experiment Gone Wrong".   [sm=lol.gif]
> 
> ...


     I REMEMBER A FAMILY DOWN THE STREET HAD A BOMB SHELTER BUILT. THIS WAS BOUT 1959 OR SO. I WAS ENVIOUS! I WATCHED IT BEING BUILT. NOW I REALIZE ALL IT WAS ,WAS A BUILDING A LITTLE BIGGER THEN A OUT HOUSE WITH ALUMINUM SIDING SHINY LOOKING STUFF ON IT![] FEAR CAN MAKE PEOPLE BUY SOME SILLY THINGS![]


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 23, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Holy shi!@#$%^t this guy know his B movies!!Tell me now Morb did you know it,or did you do a google picture search [] Cuz if you knew that, your one sick individual hahaha


 
 Oh no I knew that one from that tiny wrinkly thing in my skull that is just chock full of old b movie monsters. I have been a Godzilla fan since I was six years old, and sooner or later you wind up finding these cheesy gems.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 23, 2009)

Ok since no one seems to have a clue about my entries, here's the answers.



> ORIGINAL: morbious_fod
> 
> I'll try a couple.... The first is my very favorite guilty pleasure piece of cheese.


 
 This is of course the main antagonist from the film "Robot Monster". He goes by the name of Ro-man. If you thought Ed Woods movies were bad then you haven't seen this wonderfully smelly piece of cheese.



> ORIGINAL: morbious_fod
> 
> Yet more cheese, yet much funnier and a lot better than Jack Sparrow.


 
 Why that be Captain Yellowbeard from the movie Yellowbeard which actually came out during the early 1980's. It starred at least three members of Monty Python, Peter Cook, Marty Feldman, Peter Boyle (both of which also starred in Young Frankenstein), Cheech and Chong, and even David Bowie makes an appearance.



> ORIGINAL:  morbious_fod
> 
> This one is actually quite famous; however, if you have never seen it then you may not know these two characters.


 
 I can't believe that no one got the most famous giant monster movie of all time, Godzilla King of the Monsters! Putting a picture of the big guy would have been far too obvious. So I went with the main characters of the film. Maybe I should have used Raymond Burr as Steve Martin (I'm not even kidding about that character name).


----------



## madman (Jun 24, 2009)

ok ill play this ones easy


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 24, 2009)

Call it *Heavy Metal*! The sad thing is that I know a Sammy Hagar song, and this movie is to blame. LOL! Hey Madman have you seen Southpark's spoof of this movie?


----------



## capsoda (Jun 24, 2009)

> Call it Heavy Metal!


 
 Great movie and music.

 It is not good to play Heavy Metal in a wood framed home. It causes the termites to eat several times faster than normal. []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm gona try to stump Morb.Got to think for a bit..................................No smart ass my head don't hurt[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 24, 2009)

Ok here is one..
 I had to black out the title,don't want to make it to easy []


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jun 24, 2009)

Earth girls are easy?


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 24, 2009)

Ok you've got me I don't know that one; however, that spaceman looks like Lucifer from the original Battlestar Galactica had a baby with the robots from Stix's Mr. Roboto video.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 24, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jun 24, 2009)

don`t tell mom the babysitters dead


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 24, 2009)

You're right on top of that, Rose! []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 24, 2009)

Yeah! I beat the B master! []

 Its ...."The Man from plant X"   That was a block buster!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 24, 2009)

Not sure what movie this is from, but this is a pic I got when I typed in B horror movies. Don't know what movie it is, but I think, judging by the pic, that I would like it!!


----------



## capsoda (Jun 24, 2009)

Man oh man.. Wouldn't you like to be a wash cloth in their baths.......


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 24, 2009)

Hell id wouldn't mind being the scum around the tub.[8D]

  Do you know the movie? I'm dieing to know.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 24, 2009)

speaking of tubs.. name this flick:


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jun 25, 2009)

The dishes are done, dude...





> ORIGINAL: cyberdigger
> 
> You're right on top of that, Rose! []


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 25, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> speaking of tubs.. name this flick:


 
 Weird Al's worst nightmare?


----------



## madman (Jun 25, 2009)

heres a good one!


----------



## madman (Jun 25, 2009)

hmm ya wont get this one lol  first letter t


----------



## madman (Jun 25, 2009)

this one is   easy! lol cool pix though love it  mike


----------



## madman (Jun 25, 2009)

one more


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 25, 2009)

?


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 25, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  madman
> 
> one more


 
 Excuse me while I whip this out! Blazing Saddles! I looooooove this movie!

 I even know what he's saying at this point, "Hello boys I miss you!" LOL!

 Give me a Hurumph!


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 25, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  madman
> 
> this one is   easy! lol cool pix though love it  mike


 
 Easy Rider.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 26, 2009)

Ok I'm gonna try a couple of famous movie monsters


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 26, 2009)

This movie greatly inspired the making of Godzilla, and it could be said the 1998 American Godzilla movie was very much based on this one, more than Godzilla itself.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 26, 2009)

And a more obscure one, this movie is almost as famous as The Giant Claw for being bad.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 26, 2009)

I have no clue,but I got flash backs of this...


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVYDA5ko940


----------



## madman (Jun 27, 2009)

hmm nobody got mine, thats too bad cause there was a good prize lol , the first one was 2 lane blacktop with james taylor! and the second was the trip! check it........................... mad


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 27, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  madman
> 
> hmm nobody got mine, thats too bad cause there was a good prize lol , the first one was 2 lane blacktop with james taylor! and the second was the trip! check it........................... mad


 
 Nope haven't seen either of those.


----------

